# 5600 FORD hydraulic trouble



## seventyfourci (May 13, 2014)

I have a 5600 and the last time I was baling with my 530 JD the bale tension was lighter than normal. Today I hooked up a chisel plow and while moving through the field from soft top soil to hard hard top soil I was adjusting my depth and could not raise the plow at 2000 rpm I stopped and dropped the rpm to a idle checked the plow and tractor everything looked good stepped back up and the hydraulics worked as it should. I raised the rpm back to 2000 and I could not adjust the plow depth. I then checked hydraulic fluid it was full. I changed the hydraulic filter and nothing changed. The tractor has a FEL on it and I checked it at a idle and it worked as it should. I raised the rpm up to 2000 rpm and the FEL would bounce a jerk and operate eradically like i was sucking air at 2000 rpm and operate as normal at an idle. Anyone have a similar problem or ever heard of this happening? The tractor is a 1979 and I was the second owner I have never put a hydraulic pump on it. Any help would be big plus. Thanks


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

1st thing that I'd recommend is to check hyd pressure. Pressure should be 2100 on a '79 model. I suppose it's possible a relief valve has failed


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

I assume it has dipstick for checking oil level, when you pulled it how did the oil look? If water or air is in it should show there. If either were in the oil causing a problem do not think idling down and then operating idle it would work fine as you are saying so that makes me think not air or water.

The subsoiler, is it on the 3 tph or wheels? If on remotes is that same connection you had baler hooked to? If it is do you have another remote you could try it with?

Does steering run off the same pump?

No expert here at all but fact it is affecting baler and fel you know the problem is in system where all is affected.


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

Hydraulic pump internal or external? If external( driven off crank with a shaft) check couplings, splines could be stripped. If internal and has a priority valve on it for piwersteering or external hydraulics it could have an issue
With the priority valve. 
Also in some cases a bad front pump bushing causes cavitation in the pump at speed this is why it works at idle but not at speed.
Priority valve issues can be a nightmare to diagnose if you don't have known good parts to swap. 
Front coupler issue is easy to spot with a helper running tractor and yourself looking at it. Might be difficult to see pump shaft but look for tell tail signs like metal shavings or red rusty looking dust or goo.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

5600 has a separate pump/reservoir for power steering. It's possible breakaway couplers/male tips are not allowing good oil flow.


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

Is your plow towed or 3 point hitch? There is a valve near hydraulic pump filter housing with 2 bolts and flat kind of diamond shaped plate over this valve. Check to be sure all is good and spring is not broken. You may also need to check the pickup screen in transmission it may have loosened up or come apart. It may be behind the hydraulic pump and require the pump being pulled out. All this is not a field fix, you will need to do it back in the shop because the transmission needs to be drained.


----------



## seventyfourci (May 13, 2014)

OK hyd. fluid looks good my first check, number two was changed the filter, as far as couplers go the FEL and baler hydraulics are acting simular to the plow which is not 3 pt. skyryder I will check the diamond plate asap. Tx Jim I will let you know on pump pressure

Next question I looked and found a new pump on ssbtractor.com only problem there areat least 5 different pumps that replace the D8NN600KB that should be on my tractor. Any ideas on how therecould be that many pumps and how the heck do I know what I have?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

You need to perform good hyd diagnostics before considering on replacing hyd pump. Over the yrs many hyd pumps have been replaced only to determine the replaced hyd pump wasn't the problem.


----------

